# Reconstituting MGF



## chemist (May 17, 2006)

What is the best way to reconstitute MGF?

Would you use AA the same as you do with IGF?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I did. It stays good for longer but even with AA i think you have to use it within 21 days.


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

While we are at this can someone point me to the threads about reconstituting and storing HCG?

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

darkstar said:


> While we are at this can someone point me to the threads about reconstituting and storing HCG?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.


Do a search matey, or start a new thread in the Steroid & Sup section.


----------

